# Kommakwestie



## Baunilha

Het zou fijn zijn als de persoon die hierop antwoord verstand heeft van Romaanse talen. 

Ik ben (samen met een collega) aan een vertaling bezig en een element 'Felizmente' op het begin van de zin speelt ons parten. We vinden beiden dat de vertaling 'gelukkig' dient te zijn. Maar de komma zit ons dwars. De ene vindt dat ie er moet staan omdat het opluchting uitdrukt; de ander vindt dat ie er niet moet staan omdat een element als 'Felizmente' (Fortunatamente/Afortunadamente/Heureusement) sowieso gepaard gaat met een komma - waardoor de komma een brontalig en niet stilistisch element is. 

We hebben onafhankelijke beoordelaars nodig. Welk verschil zit er stilistisch, ritmisch, grammaticaal gezien tussen de twee volgende opties? En zou de komma met het oog op die Romaanse taal van de brontekst beter wel of beter niet behouden blijven? 

'Gelukkig zijn er de verzen'

'Gelukkig, er zijn de verzen'

Dank jullie wel
voor jullie antwoord.

Groetjes
Baunilha


----------



## Joannes

Grammaticaal gezien behoort *gelukkig* in de tweede zin niet tot de predicatie, qua plaatsing staat die dan ook buiten de zin (in de zgn. 'aanloop'). In de eerste zin is dat wel het geval: *gelukkig* neemt daar de eerste zinsplaats in wat SV-inversie teweegbrengt. (Kijk ook eens hier: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1092968)

Stilistisch zou ik zeggen dat *gelukkig zijn er de verzen* gebruikelijker is, zéker in een spreektalig register.

Ritmisch zou ik zeggen dat *gelukkig er zijn de verzen* ongrammaticaal zou zijn mocht de komma niet worden uitgesproken (ik bedoel: mocht er geen pauze zijn, mocht *gelukkig* niet met een afzonderlijke intonatiecontour worden uitgesproken). Enkel juist in mijn ogen is dan *gelukkig!* als een uitroep die daarna verduidelijkt wordt door de volgende zin. (En dan nog zou ik zeggen dat dat stilistisch nogal melodramatisch klinkt - het feit dat er *de verzen* staat, met bepaald lidwoord, bij een existentiële constructie (*er is*), wat sowieso al ongewoon is, versterkt dat, denk ik.)

Meer context zou altijd helpen.


----------



## Baunilha

Kern van de context ervoor: er wordt uitgelegd dat de moeder vernederd is. Dus er is een overgang naar een inhoudelijk positief geladen stukje tekst.  

Je antwoord heeft al veel geholpen, Joannes. Maar in welke mate denk jij dat taaleigen hier een rol speelt? De komma is in de brontaal altijd aanwezig na dergelijke adverbia (zoals ik zei: afortunadamente, heureusement). In het Nederlands is die minder gebruikelijk. 

Ik denk dat je op die vraag, rond het (Nederlandse) taaleigen, al wel deels een antwoord hebt gegeven. 'Gelukkig, er zijn verzen' klinkt heel anders dan 'Gelukkig, er zijn de verzien' (door dat bepaald lidwoord). Die 'de' (os), die ook in de brontaal erg opvalt, lijkt al een heel emfatisch karakter te hebben.

groet


----------



## optimistique

Baunilha said:


> Kern van de context ervoor: er wordt uitgelegd dat de moeder vernederd is. Dus er is een overgang naar een inhoudelijk positief geladen stukje tekst.
> 
> Je antwoord heeft al veel geholpen, Joannes. Maar in welke mate denk jij dat taaleigen hier een rol speelt? De komma is in de brontaal altijd aanwezig na dergelijke adverbia (zoals ik zei: afortunadamente, heureusement). In het Nederlands is die minder gebruikelijk.
> 
> Ik denk dat je op die vraag, rond het (Nederlandse) taaleigen, al wel deels een antwoord hebt gegeven. 'Gelukkig, er zijn verzen' klinkt heel anders dan 'Gelukkig, er zijn de verzien' (door dat bepaald lidwoord). Die 'de' (os), die ook in de brontaal erg opvalt, lijkt al een heel emfatisch karakter te hebben.
> 
> groet



Ik denk dat de keuze altijd een vorm van interpretatie blijft, want zoals je al zegt, de komma staat er altijd, dus uit geschreven taal kun je geen verschil opmaken. Het komt dus neer op degene die de beste argumenten inbrengt. Mijn eerste voorkeur gaat ook uit naar de eerste vertaling. Misschien had er in het Portugees wel een uitroepteken gestaan i.p.v. een komma wanneer de opluchting en het extrapolaire karakter van 'felizmente' benadrukt waren? 

Door Gelukkig buiten de zin te plaatsen als in de tweede optie, breekt de zin erg en daardoor de doorloop van het verhaal. Ik weet het precieze verloop van de vorige zinnen niet dus ik kan niet beoordelen wat geschikter zou zijn. Misschien is dat ook gewoon een kwestie van smaak.

Als laatste wil ik nog zeggen dat het gebruik van het bepaalde lidwoord in de Romaanse talen typisch generaliserend is, wat wij doen met een onbepaald lidwoord. Dus tenzij er specifieke verzen bedoeld zijn, zou ik het vertalen met "er zijn/zijn er verzen".


----------



## Baunilha

optimistique said:


> Dus tenzij er specifieke verzen bedoeld zijn, zou ik het vertalen met "er zijn/zijn er verzen".



Even toelichten: met het Portugese werkwoord 'haver' ben ik automatisch geneigd om geen bepaald lidwoord te gebruiken. Dat gevoel heerst bij de beide vertalers die bij deze kwestie betrokken zijn. 'De' maakt de zin zwaarder, maar dat lijkt de intentie van de auteur die een bepaald effect beoogd. In de vertaling van een zakelijke tekst was ik onvermijdelijk voor 'Gelukkig zijn er verzen' gegaan.

Maar bedankt voor je reactie.


----------



## Joannes

Baunilha said:


> Je antwoord heeft al veel geholpen, Joannes. Maar in welke mate denk jij dat taaleigen hier een rol speelt? De komma is in de brontaal altijd aanwezig na dergelijke adverbia (zoals ik zei: afortunadamente, heureusement). In het Nederlands is die minder gebruikelijk.


Inderdaad, daarom denk ik dat je al héél goede redenen moet hebben om tóch voor optie twee te kiezen want die klinkt echt wel een pak minder natuurlijk (zelfs al zou je alsnog onbepaald *verzen* gebruiken ipv *de verzen*..) Maar goed, ik ben geen vertaler, ik weet niet in hoeverre je verondersteld wordt 'trouw' te blijven aan de brontekst - al denk ik dat natuurlijk klinken toch ook een eigenschap is die 'vertaald' moet worden..


----------



## Baunilha

Joannes said:


> al denk ik dat natuurlijk klinken toch ook een eigenschap is die 'vertaald' moet worden..



Het juiste midden. Brontekstgetrouw, doelpoolgericht. Maar dat is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Het blijft een moeilijke kwestie, maar ik waardeer je commentaar.

Groetjes!


----------

